# Curse of the Snapper, Saved by the Wahoo's



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

My wife and I did not get to go out during the first few opening days due to being involved with the Billy Bowlegs Festivities happening from Thursday until Sunday. We both took off on Monday, chomping at the bit to catch those Huge Snapper that we had so easily been catching and releasing. We had the usual game plan of catching some live bait and fishing close to the bottom. We ended up only catching 1 fifteen pound red snapper all day. Of course we caught and release 4 nice AJ's and had countless break offs. The Wife was wearing out the Mingo's while I was not catching any Snapper. We ended up going to the Edge to give trolling for Wahoo a try. I have never caught a Wahoo before and that was going to be my goal this year. Off we go ! The water was so Blue and calm. We did end up catching 2 small one's. I know they are not big but at least I got to experience catching not one but 2. Here are a few pictures of the water and the fish.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks and sounds great to me! 

Congrats on the Hoos.:thumbup:

What was your trolling setup?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Pretty water!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for the report


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report! 10lbs or 100lbs, a Wahoo is a Wahoo!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Caught both on the Yozuri Bonita in the first picture. Only pulled 2 lures because I am new trolling the Edge and was trying to keep it simple. The other lure being pulled was just the basic blue and white Islander and it did not get any takers.


----------



## Cobiasphotograher (Jun 4, 2013)

:thumbup:Nice catch my Husband has been trying to catch one but no luck....:thumbsup:


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

purple/black or red/black are my favorite colors for wahoo. And those bonitas are deadly. great catch and awesome eating, good job.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:glad to hear you and the wife had a good time :yes: and you cleared another fish off your bucket list.:notworthy: I had that one on my bucket list also. Thanks for sharing the report, the water looked awesome! Did you get hit the the afternoon rain storm?


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice fish congrats !


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

Ill take a wahoo any day of the week. Good catch. Maybe the snapper will cooperate better next time. 

Chris


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Lexcore said:


> :thumbup:glad to hear you and the wife had a good time :yes: and you cleared another fish off your bucket list.:notworthy: I had that one on my bucket list also. Thanks for sharing the report, the water looked awesome! Did you get hit the the afternoon rain storm?


We did not get hit by the rainstorm. We could see it on the coast but where we were, it was pretty much blue skies and sunny.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

jcasey said:


> We did not get hit by the rainstorm. We could see it on the coast but where we were, it was pretty much blue skies and sunny.


Cool :thumbup: the wife and I was it Navy Point eating lunch and boats was coming in left and right getting out the storm. So good for you all it did not hit you. :thumbsup:


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

jcasey said:


> Caught both on the Yozuri Bonita in the first picture. Only pulled 2 lures because I am new trolling the Edge and was trying to keep it simple. The other lure being pulled was just the basic blue and white Islander and it did not get any takers.


I've caught several on blue/white Ilander's with ballyhoo.keep trying! Do you have outriggers? Even if not, try going up to a 4 pole spread. Better chances. Good job on the two you got!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rofhnald (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the report


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Excellent job on the wahoo! They are so fun to catch and definitely tasty to eat! Definitely try putting a Bally hoo underneath that blue and white illander you have, and that should be a big hit item also. Just make sure the hook is in the center of the ballyhoo or else it won't swim right. Great job out there


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Great Jobs with the Hoos ! Enjoy the steaks


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Awesome hoos brotha! Congrats !


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Great catch. I'm new to trolling for hooters as well, how fast we're u pulling the lures?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

VERY nice work to both of you.
catch 'em up.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

philthefish said:


> Great catch. I'm new to trolling for hooters as well, how fast we're u pulling the lures?


 We were pulling the lures from 12-14 mph. I really don't know what the heck I am doing, I was just out there giving it a shot and got lucky.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

You can't troll too fast for wahoo!


----------



## As56hley (Jun 14, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the report


----------

